# Metabolism Explained



## hearlady (Oct 11, 2017)

https://www.dietbitz.com/diet-and-metabolism

I thought I knew these things but this seems to be a very easy to understand article about how metabolism works. I learned some things and thought I would share.
There are seven pages.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Oct 11, 2017)

Before my 'snowbird' journey commenced I needed to have a CBC & consultation with my PCP.  For the most part my CBC was completely normal.  My HGB was borderline low.  Age, diabetes & previous health issues all factored in, my B-12 was below the expected range.  I eat 3 eggs every day along with a serving of red meat every other night.  B-12 still low, my cholesterol/trig levels are acceptable even with all the warnings about too much 'bad' foods.  My weight & BP are normal (24.2 BMI-115/62).  Everything except the HGB & B-12 were good.   

 While sitting waiting for my consultation I had occasion to read a chart they had posted about the new recommendations for healthy diet.  Starches were the focus, especially good starches, things like beans, fruits & vegetables high in starches & complex carbs, whole grains & meat protein in moderation for health.  The chart indicated that now the thinking is that maybe the push for more fruits & veggies is somewhat misguided.  What is now being pushed is starchy vegetables & fruits.  The celeries, lettuce, greens, sugary fruits are good but have limited vitamins & don't keep you satisfied.  You should be eating more things like oatmeal, popcorn (not microwave), beans, sweet potatoes,,,etc.  You stay fuller longer, your liver knows what to do with those carbs & you have an easier time staying normal weight.   

 For the last 2 1/2 years I have been eating complex carbs, the greens play havoc on my digestion, so I avoid them & I no longer eat any breads, pasta or processed foods, alcohol or fruity drinks & sodas.  I discussed this along with my concern for my B-12 with my PCP.  He then informed me that there is & has been a lot of study & tests (since 1969, 1st connection) that the drug 'Metformin' given to diabetics & pre-diabetics (I take 1000mg daily) may be causing a depletion of B-12.  He then ordered along with my CBC, a B-12 test.  I had been taking a multi-vitamin but your body as it gets older has a hard time absorbing B-12.  They had injections but he wanted me to try the fast acting soluble type that dissolve under your tongue B-12 tablets along with my multi-vitamin first.

 I'll see if his advice & my self-diagnosis is on track in April '18.   Yes, I'm breaking my resolve to quit obsessing about social connections to post this.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 11, 2017)

Re: increasing B-12,   a couple years ago I used the sublingual B-12 tablets, first thing in morning 1/2 hr. before eating.

I don't remember How long I followed this dosing, perhaps 3 or 4 months, but I can say that  it was effective, my labs later confirming that.


----------

